# Rose Lake



## Satelliteman (May 30, 2010)

Went to Rose Lake today with the wife & son.

Started out flipping a Zoom speed craw in a tree top. Hung the sucker in said tree top. As I was getting it out a pack of LARGE bass came swimming out. I swear they had to be 3 or 4 lbs. Of course they would not bite anything I tried. Had another big bass follow a buzz bait & not bite.

I caught one keeper off of another tree on the speed craw. Wife & son caught a truckload of bluegills.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice Report...

I haven't fished Rose Lake for a long long time now. But if I remember right, it is a super clear water lake. If there is anywhere that they should hit the drop-shot rig with the Venom green pumpkin Due Drop worm, or the T-rigged Venom Sweet Dream in green pumpkin, that would be the place. 

Those bass go deep this time of year in that clear of a lake. But they'll occasionally come up the bank where you can see them. But there-in is the problem... Seeing 'em and not catchin' them can drive you crazy in that place.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey Satelliteman, Any size to the gills in there? I only fished it once and didn't catch much. I am always looking for a places to take the kids to catch some gills.


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

There are some huge bass in there! catchin em is another story.


----------



## Satelliteman (May 30, 2010)

Bluegillin' said:


> Hey Satelliteman, Any size to the gills in there? I only fished it once and didn't catch much. I am always looking for a places to take the kids to catch some gills.


They ranged from sardine sized to eatin' size. The only downside is the 1/2 mile hike in & out. We saw a few that were still gaurding nests. We keep moving & looking for gills. My son uses mealworms.

I've found the best way to catch the bass is make long casts & hope the lure drops in front of them. I've caught most of the bass by working the tree tops & old beaver huts.

Next trip I'm going to re-spool with fluorocarbon line & see if the fish don't spook so easy.

We only fished for about an hour. My wife tripped over a root & twisted a knee.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Hopefully your wife was close to the car when she twisted the knee. Making a 1/2 mile hike on a bad knee would not be fun.


----------

